

Show HN: LeanReviews - quick reviews for almost anything - udayj
http://www.leanreviews.com/

======
udayj
Hi HN, I am developing LeanReviews with a goal to make it easier to share
opinions about anything people care about. People often have lots of opinions
about lots of things but dont usually write elaborate reviews. LeanReviews
makes sharing quick reviews almost trivial. I had submitted this to HN about a
week ago but could not get any response. So I revamped some things and am
resubmitting. I hope I get some feedback - any feedback is good feedback.
Thanks.

~~~
sycren
Hey little bug which confused me a bit.

The placeholder text for 'your review' contains "Search for review eg. Tom
Cruise" which is the same as the actual search field.

Perhaps you should change the text to 'lively, beautiful etc'

Theres a D3 word cloud example here - <http://www.jasondavies.com/wordcloud>

Perhaps you could also change the layout style for the words to make it look
more interesting ;)

Otherwise looking good :D

~~~
udayj
Hey thanks for the feedback. You are right need to look at the UI. Also,
thanks for pointing out the bug. Main issue presently is that I am not getting
much feedback. Is this form of review/opinion visualisation something that
people want? There is a network effects problem.

~~~
sycren
I think that even if it is only something that interests 25% of people, the
data is worth a lot more than the service and perhaps you need to find a way
of using it.

Is that something that you're interested in?

~~~
udayj
I think the user submitted reviews/opinions would be very useful. Since review
submission is easy, probably a lot of people might choose to submit their
opinions. This would mean that we can asymptotically approach the true crowd
opinion about something. This is definitely a hypothesis but the content in
such a case would be very useful. Lead generation, brand awareness
measurement, quick buy/dont buy decision helper, random content exploration,
etc. are some possible uses.

------
aaronz8
Hey, great idea! I found a couple bugs:

1\. There is not much user input validation, if any. For example, I submitted
<h1>Broken</h1> to the San Francisco page, and it broke the "Explore Review
Frequencies" section.

2\. There is no checking for repeating submissions. Using a while loop on
"send_review('stuff')" repeated my submission until I refreshed the page. A
way to fix this would be to save an array of user ids per topic, but
unfortunately that would require user login. Or, you could save an array of ip
addresses, though obviously there are easy ways to get around that.

~~~
aaronz8
By the way... feel free to delete all the "broken" tags in the San Francisco
page...

~~~
udayj
Hey thanks for letting me know of the bugs. Presently I am not disallowing
repeated submissions. Earlier submitting a review required you to be logged
in. However, I thought that might put off users who didnt want to go to the
hassle of signing up with an account. But yes that is something I need to
solve. Also, you are correct - there is not much user input validation. So
lots of work that needs to be done.

------
lf6648
Awesome idea, with a very nice and pure design! Am I the only one experiencing
an error 500 while trying to activate my newly-created account?

~~~
udayj
Thanks for the compliments. There could be a bug. Thanks for letting me know.

